# Moving to Spain, work, life for a Canadian



## SIRokai (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Just joined the forum, I am very VERY glad that I have found this... long story short, here is my situation any advice, pointers are welcome.

I am a Canadian currently living in Hungary been here for a year now with my son and wife. Wife is hungarian, but to be honest life is not what we have imagined here, so we thought about Spain.

We are fully EU compatible in terms of permits, health coverage etc...but we speak very limited spanish. 

What I am looking for is mainly work to provide for my family and things will progress from there... but I am having a lot of trouble finding site that post jobs in Spain in English. I have sent my resume to Manpower and Adecco with no luck.... 

Any help is appreciated...

Thanks
Joseph


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Most jobs are intended for people who speak Spanish, so there is no reason to post them in English. If you have a degree you should be able to find some work in the big cities teaching English as a second language, but I'm not sure how well it pays.


----------

